# Immobilizer bypass



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

I'm swapping a AWW into an MK2. I've already encountered immobilizer issues. I've seen some references in vortex that ECU changes that allow me to bypass the immobilizer functionality all together, though no specifics. Is anyone familiar with ECU changes which will eliminate the immobilizer from the swap? Thanks


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Immobilizer bypass (JettaDriverFound)*

I've heard a few are using ecu's and harnesses out of pre 99 audi/ passat cars....AEB engines to be exact. No immobilizer. or DBW to worry about either. I've got an AWW too...so your not alone.


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Immobilizer bypass (gtifly)*

AWW requires the ecu, instrument cluster and key to be from the same vehicle (you can recode the ECU but you must have the key and cylinder matching the instrument cluster.
There is a guy on the east coast with a 24V VR6 Jetta and he knows the vag-com block and the value to disable that system, it may be the same for the AWW-I do not know his name though (sorry).
You should have a wire off of the harness for the instrument cluster that is green I believe, this wire runs from the cluster to the ignition lock-if the two items do not have an equal value and a matching key then the ECU is told to not allow the car to start-without going aftermarket engine management you will need the above mentioned parts


----------



## xray_boy (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Immobilizer bypass (mattinbend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattinbend* »_AWW requires the ecu, instrument cluster and key to be from the same vehicle (you can recode the ECU but you must have the key and cylinder matching the instrument cluster. 


good info but just one thing to add. you can use any key, but it needs to be programed for that instrument cluster. you can do this with the VAG-COM.
ok another thing too. the wires going to the reading coil are green and black, twisted together the whole way, easy to spot.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Immobilizer bypass (xray_boy)*

Ok.... I have the correct key except it's not coded for the ignition so I throw an Invalid Key Fault and Immobilizer prevents a start. Per the Dealer I have to drag the car to them to have the key reprogrammed (can't do it w/ VagCom). I will contact the VAG-COM guys at Ross to get assistance. Thanks


----------



## xray_boy (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Immobilizer bypass (JettaDriverFound)*

you CAN do it with a vag-com. in my experience the dealers dont even know what a vac-com is.


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Immobilizer bypass (xray_boy)*

don't you just go to the immobilizer block and zero all basic settings? Then when you turn the key off and back on it reinitializes to the value of the key resistor correct (it's been a year)








I agree that you should call Ross and get on their yahoo group for an exact procedure-no need to give the dealer $$-save em for a K04


----------

